# GenieGO Out of Home Access Issue---Help Pleeeease



## Archangel28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi...need help pleeeease....

DirecTV will not help...Apple will not help....someone please ....

I have an Apple Airport Extreme and trying to get GenieGO Out of Home Access to work....

Did all the things that DirecTV advises in their step by step guide...

Apple-6F83742XYCP [Mac]

AirPort Base Station
Configuration for GenieGO Remote Access

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3875

Bottom line is that the changes that they tell me...all work...except the router mode...

They want me to run it in DHCP and NAT mode....

....but my router will not run properly unless its in Off (bridge mode)

heeeeeeelp!!!

DirecTV says its a router issue and can not help....and Apple says its DirecTV equipment.

Someone has to had mastered this issue....

Please assistance is greatly needed

Thank You....Thank You


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So since you are running the AE in bridge mode this means that you have another router or gateway in your network, if this is correct you need to set up that router/gateway as well


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Archangel28 said:


> Hi...need help pleeeease....
> 
> DirecTV will not help...Apple will not help....someone please ....
> 
> ...


Is the Extreme your main router? Typically bridge mode is a wifi receiver with switch ports. And no routing functions.


----------



## Archangel28 (Aug 17, 2014)

yes...the Airport Extreme is my only router


----------



## Archangel28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Was just chatting with DirecTV...and they now said I have to call my internet provider....

I keep getting passed on and on


----------



## Archangel28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Well here is what i have...

I have a time warner cable modem...apple airport extreme...

what i have connected to my airport is a Vonage device...and the Genie DVR...and the Genie go

And thats it...no other routers for my home network


----------



## Archangel28 (Aug 17, 2014)

I am not choosing bridge...the airport is...and when i move off of it...i loose connection


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

If the AE is choosing "bridge", that's probably because it's connected "behind" your Vonage device, which is acting as your router. You need to log into your Vonage device, reserve the GG2's IP address, and then forward the ports there. I used to have Vonage and GG, and it worked very nicely.

Here's how I configured it, after assigning the static ip address of x.x.x.155 to the GG device:


----------



## Archangel28 (Aug 17, 2014)

How do I go to this...to do what you sent...

Sorry if I am a bit challenged on this stuff


----------



## Archangel28 (Aug 17, 2014)

would it make a difference if i connected voyage to my cable modem directly?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

You need to log into the Vonage. Go to 192.168.1.1

If you had the same model as me, the default user name is "router" and the default password is "router".

I'm doing this from memory, so bear with me. On the "status" screen, I believe you can find your GG device's IP address, to use on the screen I showed you above. Put a check mark next to the IP on that screen, to make it "static".

Then go to the "advanced" tab, and under "port forwarding", enter the last 3 digits of that IP and the ports, like I did above.

This might help: https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3875/session/L3RpbWUvMTQwODI4Njk0OS9zaWQvb0NvVzE0Kmw=#

This page may be helpful too: https://support.vonage.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1043/~/vonage-box%E2%84%A2-%28vdv22%2Fvdv23%29-advanced-options#WebUI


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Archangel28 said:


> would it make a difference if i connected voyage to my cable modem directly?


If your internet access is working fine, no need to change that. Also, at least in theory, you'll get better quality phone calls with your Vonage "in front" of your Airport. You just need to configure the Vonage for GG. The other way around, you'd have to configure your Airport for GG, so really no difference.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BTW, you can also find your GG's IP address by checking system info on one of the GG's clients, assuming the client is on your home network at the time. You still need to make sure that address is "reserved" on the Vonage device, tho, because if it ever dynamically changes, your port forward will no longer work.


----------



## Archangel28 (Aug 17, 2014)

thank you soooooo much...will try and keep you updated...

have to take the kids to the Turtle movie now....so will try when i get back home

thanks again...you have been great!!!!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Archangel28 said:


> thank you soooooo much...will try and keep you updated...
> 
> have to take the kids to the Turtle movie now....so will try when i get back home
> 
> thanks again...you have been great!!!!


Hopefully you've got enough to go on! Let us know how it works out.

BTW, I don't remember what the default Vonage router IP address is. It might be 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1, or 192.168.15.1 or 192.168.0.100.

Try them all, until you see the login screen on your browser.


----------



## Archangel28 (Aug 17, 2014)

i am sorry to bother everyone again....but i can't seem to get into that Vonage settings page...

How do i do that


----------



## Archangel28 (Aug 17, 2014)

i disconnected my vonage from my apple extreme...and connected directly into my cable modem...and i still can't get out of home access to work


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

You probably have to forward ports 8082 and 8083 in the TWC modem. I don't have that modem so can't tell you what to do. But essentially your GG has an IP address. Say it is 192.168.10.3 You need to reserve that IP address so it never changes. Then once you've done that, you need to forward those two ports (8082/8083) in the modem to that address. First step is to get it working without Vonage. Then you can put Vonage back and do that extra work when necessary.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

FWIW, I have an Arris CM820 and I did not have to do anything to it. I only had to do port forwarding on my Apple Airport Extreme.


----------



## Archangel28 (Aug 17, 2014)

How did you do the port forwarding on your apple extreme? Maybe thats my issue


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Archangel28 said:


> Well here is what i have...
> 
> I have a time warner cable modem...apple airport extreme...
> 
> ...


In post #7 you said the AE was being used in bridge mode.

Is the cable modem connected to your Vonage device (which can also act as a router) or the Airport Extreme? Whichever device the cable modem is attached to is the one where ports need to be forwarded. If it's connected to the Vonage device, one of the links in post #11 should be helpful.


----------



## Archangel28 (Aug 17, 2014)

yes...the Vonage is now connected directly to my cable modem....which improves my Vonage service...but still does let the GG work....I believe I need to change the Vonage settings ....like was suggested before on this thread....because the Apple Extreme will only work in bridge mode....

But when I call Vonage....I get someone in India ...I think...and they can't get me to that page where i can change the settings

I tried typing that address and V-Configure...and nothing happens.


----------



## Archangel28 (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't get to this page....to try what another member suggests

Here's how I configured it, after assigning the static ip address of x.x.x.155 to the GG device:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

https://support.vonage.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1043/~/vonage-box%E2%84%A2-%28vdv22%2Fvdv23%29-advanced-options#WebUI



Archangel28 said:


> I can't get to this page....to try what another member suggests
> 
> Here's how I configured it, after assigning the static ip address of x.x.x.155 to the GG device:


https://support.vonage.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1043/~/vonage-box%E2%84%A2-%28vdv22%2Fvdv23%29-advanced-options#WebUI


----------



## Archangel28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Tried it all and it will not work

took Vonage out of the mix and still will not work

AE will only work in bridge mode...even when vonage disconnected

Guess I need to have TWC open up the ports in my cable modem


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Archangel28 said:


> AE will only work in bridge mode...even when vonage disconnected


No it does not! You need to change the AE to DHCP and NAT as shown in my picture when you remove the Vonage.


----------

